# Siri levé de poignet....je n'y arrive pas !



## yabr (15 Mars 2019)

bonjour
j'ai beau lever le poignet et approcher la watch de la bouche...il ne se passe rien....j'en suis toujours à dire "dis siri"......et comme j'ai une alexia amazon à la maison....je mélange tout....

comment faites vous pour ne plus dire dis siri...;(   ???


----------



## sergio77210 (15 Mars 2019)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai beau lever le poignet et approcher la watch de la bouche...il ne se passe rien....j'en suis toujours à dire "dis siri"......et comme j'ai une alexia amazon à la maison....je mélange tout....
> 
> comment faites vous pour ne plus dire dis siri...;(   ???



Bonjour, 
Il suffit de lever le poignée et de solliciter Siri immédiatement en lui parlant
Sa demande une petite prise en main...


----------



## yabr (15 Mars 2019)

encore essayé...ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi....!! il faudrait que je vois une video avec la façon de proceder...


----------



## sergio77210 (15 Mars 2019)

Regarde dans les réglages, il faut activer la fonction


----------



## yabr (15 Mars 2019)

J’y suis arrivé ,une seule fois ....je ne trouve pas ça très commode ....je resterai avec dis Siri 
Merci à toi


----------



## les_innommables66 (15 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,

Il faut lever le poignet de manière franche,

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## yabr (16 Mars 2019)

j'abandonne...mouvement trop peu naturel
merci


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2019)

Tu as raison et je suis arrivé à la même conclusion


----------



## yabr (18 Mars 2019)

Le souci est que j’utilise aussi Alexa d’Amazon à la maison ...avec ma cervelle de moineau ,vais finir par tout mélanger


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un message qui revient souvent qui me dis 
Lever le poignet
Approcher simplement l'Apple watch 
ect ect..

Comment supprimer ce message ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Voici le message


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment supprimer ce message ?


Allons bon, tu n'as pas lu ce que propose Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205184


> *Lever votre poignet*
> Avec watchOS 5 et l’Apple Watch Series 3 (ou modèle ultérieur), vous n’avez plus besoin de dire « Dis Siri » pour attirer son attention.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Allons bon, tu n'as pas lu ce que propose Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205184


Oui j'ai vu , mais le message revient quand meme


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu , mais le message revient quand meme


Même en éteignant et rallumant ton Watch ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Même en éteignant et rallumant ton Watch ?


Déja testé aussi


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2019)

As tu bêtement testé de faire ce qu’elle te dit ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> As tu bêtement testé de faire ce qu’elle te dit ?


Oui , mais après restauration de l'iPhone , je n'ai jamais revu ce message


----------



## Melody.28 (12 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d’acheter l’apple Watch série 4 et je veux envoyer des messages via Siri mais je n’arrive pas à les envoyer via la fonction « «lever le poignet » malgré que la fonction soit activée .. Je fais peut-être mal le geste mais si quelqu’un saurait m’expliquer..? 
Merci à vous.


----------



## Chris K (12 Septembre 2019)

Melody.28 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d’acheter l’apple Watch série 4 et je veux envoyer des messages via Siri mais je n’arrive pas à les envoyer via la fonction « «lever le poignet » malgré que la fonction soit activée .. Je fais peut-être mal le geste mais si quelqu’un saurait m’expliquer..?
> Merci à vous.



J’y arrive à chaque fois en levant le poignet d’*un seul geste rapide* afin d’approcher la montre assez proche de la bouche.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2019)

Cela fonctionne facilement


----------



## fousfous (13 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela fonctionne facilement


Trop facilement même, j'aimerai une option pour être obligé de dire "dis Siri".


----------



## Melody.28 (13 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> J’y arrive à chaque fois en levant le poignet d’*un seul geste rapide* afin d’approcher la montre assez proche de la bouche.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ben moi je bouge mon bras dans tous les sens et ça ne s’envoie pas .. J’arrive à la photo que j’ai mise là et ça ne s’envoie pas..


----------



## fousfous (13 Septembre 2019)

Bah la tu baisses le poignet comme quand t'as fini de regarde l'heure et ça s'enverra tout seul.


----------



## Melody.28 (13 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah la tu baisses le poignet comme quand t'as fini de regarde l'heure et ça s'enverra tout seul.



Déjà tester ça ne marche pas ..


----------



## fousfous (13 Septembre 2019)

Melody.28 a dit:


> Déjà tester ça ne marche pas ..


Mais il ne faut pas relever le poignet juste après, tu la laisses tranquille après.


----------



## Melody.28 (13 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais il ne faut pas relever le poignet juste après, tu la laisses tranquille après.





Écoute pourtant je suis pas debile mais même mon copain n’y arrive pas lol 
Tu sauras pas faire une démo par vidéo ? Si pas j’irai dans un magasin pour qu’on m’explique parce que même quand je laisse tranquille le message reste affiché et rien ne se passe


----------



## Vanton (13 Septembre 2019)

Je trouve aussi la fonction capricieuse... Je l’ai laissée tomber


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Je trouve aussi la fonction capricieuse... Je l’ai laissée tomber



Pourtant , je ne trouve aucun soucis a cette fonction


----------



## Melody.28 (14 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourtant , je ne trouve aucun soucis a cette fonction





Si c’est pour répondre ça c’est pas la peine de répondre ça m’aidera pas. Cool pour toi que ça marche je suis ravie de le savoir


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

Melody.28 a dit:


> Si c’est pour répondre ça c’est pas la peine de répondre ça m’aidera pas. Cool pour toi que ça marche je suis ravie de le savoir


Ouah , welcome sur le forum


----------



## Melody.28 (15 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouah , welcome sur le forum





C’est pas ça mais ça m’aide pas de savoir que pour toi ça fonctionne, j’aimerai de l’aide pour que ça fonctionne de mon côté.. J’ai demandé une vidéo démo mais j’ai pas de réponse donc tant pis j’irai dans un magasin quand j’ai le temps.


----------



## peyret (15 Septembre 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=siri++apple+watch


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=siri++apple+watch


----------

